# What Beach In Florida do you like best?



## Catira (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi my inlaws will be visiting us in July. They are thinking of flying into Miami instead of a direct flight to Houston. I thought we could meet up there and see what resorts we can exchange into via RCI. My kiddos 16 and 14 do not want to go to Disney this summer since we just went during xmas. I was thinking trying to put in a request for Disney's Vero Beach, but this late in the game I don't know if we could find anything. What other beach nearby Miami/Orlando would you all recommend. We love swimming, snorkeling so would like a calm beach.


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 24, 2011)

My favorite beaches are too far from Miami (Destin), but you should pick the gulf side of Florida if you want calm waters and good sand.  The atlantic side is nice, but there will definitely be surf.


----------



## Steve (Jan 24, 2011)

For a calm beach, I really like Sanibel Island and Longboat Key.  Both of these areas are on the Gulf, and they are gorgeous.  In addition to featuring calm water, they are also quiet communities with a lot of foliage and few high rise buildings.

On the Atlantic side of the state, I like Vero Beach.  The water isn't as calm, however, and the sand isn't nearly as nice.  Another great option, if you are interested in staying in a city, is Lago Mar in Fort Lauderdale.  It's not a timeshare, but it is family friendly, offers suites, and is far more beautiful than most of the timeshares in the area.

www.lagomar.com

Steve


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 24, 2011)

If you want snorkeling, I would NEVER recommend Sanibel in the summer.  It is shallow, muddy, and murky, with no visilbility. Good shelling, but HORRIBLE visilbilty.  Most of Sanibel, where the resorts are, faces south as opposed to most beaches on the Gulf coast which face west. The southern beaches of Sanibel deal with the flows from the Caloosahatchee River which create MUCK, and come sunset, the beaches do not face west so you don't even have a nice sunset view. Captiva is nice, but Sanibel, not so much.  Look at a map if you don't understand what I'm saying.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 24, 2011)

Remember that the SW Florida Gulf side is very difficult to exchange into, esp in the summer? with this short notice.

We like the sand at St Augustine Beach - it is sooooo soft!


----------



## tombo (Jan 24, 2011)

Check flights into Pensacola and Panama City if you are not locked into south florida. The panhandle has some of the best beaches anywhere in the world. The sand at Panama City, Destin, Seaside, Fort Walton, Pensacola, etc, etc is the softest and whitest you will see any where. Many areas in the gulf side of Florida have this soft white powdery sand, and there are numerous locations in the carribbean, but very few other places on earth. I am less than 3 hours from the Mississippi beaches of Biloxi and Gulfport, yet I drive to the panhandle an additional 2 to 4 hours further away to vacation because the beaches are that much better. It is called the redneck riviera and it is wonderful. If not this trip make plans to visit the panhandle some time in the future. The beaches here are spectacular.

Here are a lot of pics of Destin and surrounding areas:
http://www.google.com/images?q=pics...tle&resnum=1&ved=0CCMQsAQwAA&biw=1003&bih=477

PS The deep sea fishing is great too.


----------



## Catira (Jan 24, 2011)

tombo said:


> Check flights into Pensacola and Panama City if you are not locked into south florida. The panhandle has some of the best beaches anywhere in the world. The sand at Panama City, Destin, Seaside, Fort Walton, Pensacola, etc, etc is the softest and whitest you will see any where. Many areas in the gulf side of Florida have this soft white powdery sand, and there are numerous locations in the carribbean, but very few other places on earth. I am less than 3 hours from the Mississippi beaches of Biloxi and Gulfport, yet I drive to the panhandle an additional 2 to 4 hours further away to vacation because the beaches are that much better. It is called the redneck riviera and it is wonderful. If not this trip make plans to visit the panhandle some time in the future. The beaches here are spectacular.
> 
> Here are a lot of pics of Destin and surrounding areas:
> http://www.google.com/images?q=pics...tle&resnum=1&ved=0CCMQsAQwAA&biw=1003&bih=477
> ...



Thanks so much for the great info! My husband loves the beaches in the Playa del Carmen area. I need to research a new area since kiddos want to vacation in a new area.


----------



## caribbean (Jan 24, 2011)

Siesta Key - Sarasota


----------



## chriskre (Jan 24, 2011)

I like Hollywood beach.  

It's usually calm in mid summer and clear enough to snorkel and see the fish most years.  The Southwest coast tends to be too murky and if you get red tide then it's over for getting in the water.


----------



## anne1125 (Jan 25, 2011)

Siesta Key - 2nd vote.  It's perfect.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Jan 25, 2011)

Shhhh - don't keep mentioning Siesta Key!  It gets crowded enough w/o spreading the word about how beautiful the beach is!!


----------



## tombo (Jan 25, 2011)

Catira said:


> Thanks so much for the great info! My husband loves the beaches in the Playa del Carmen area. I need to research a new area since kiddos want to vacation in a new area.



You have kids and there plenty of touristy/kids things to do on the panhandle. The restaurants are numerous and the seafood is great, there are water parks, putt putt courses, junky tourist t-shirt shops (my kids always loved), and of course lots of other kids. 

Another fun thing for the famly is 1/2 day to full day deep sea fishing trips. If the seas are not too rough (I always call before booking and will not go if the seas are higher than 2 foot because I don't want to get seas sick) it is a lot of fun. You can go on party boats and for about $40 a person they supply the rods/reels, bait, deck hands to take the fish off, and they clean them for you (tips are expected). If you go early in thr trip you can eat fresh fish in the condo that you caught yourself. I have been many times and almost always come home with fish to eat. You can call the boats and see how the catches are running and go down to the docks when they unload to see what they are catching and how many.

If you ever do plan a trip to the panhandle let me know where you want to go and when and I will be glad to mention some great places to eat and things to do. Of course my favorite thing to do on the panhandle is lay on the powdery soft sugar white sand looking at the turquoise water while listening to the waves. Have a great trip wherever you decide to go.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jan 25, 2011)

Anywhere along the Gulf Coast.


----------



## talkamotta (Jan 25, 2011)

caribbean said:


> Siesta Key - Sarasota



Siesta Key is rated one of the highest beaches in the nation.  Longboat Key is my favorite.  

I was deciding which place to take for this fall, St Augustine or Panama City.  I have heard so many good things about both places.  I picked St Augustine but next year I will go to Panama City.  

You might want to try some place close to Cocoa Beach if you havent already  been.  My kids loved the Space Center.


----------



## SherryS (Jan 25, 2011)

kjsgrammy said:


> Shhhh - don't keep mentioning Siesta Key!  It gets crowded enough w/o spreading the word about how beautiful the beach is!!



Of course, I vote for Siesta Key, where I live for 8 months of the year! (But keep it quiet!)


----------



## Transit (Jan 25, 2011)

Deerfield beach .....


----------



## Present (Jan 27, 2011)

*I have to say I like them all ...*



Transit said:


> Deerfield beach .....



I hadn't been to Deerfield for a couple of years and it is beautiful!  They have extended the walking sidewalk and had a bunch of little secluded boardwalk areas where you can set up lunch or whatever.  It definitely is a nicer beach now than Ft. Lauderdale or Hollywood (which still are nice places!) 

I also love Marco Island and is surprised no one mentioned it but maybe cause it's 4-4 1/2 from Orlando?


----------



## liborn2 (Jan 30, 2011)

http://www.floridabeachesguide.com/

I agree with all posts regarding suggestions...Just give me sand and waterview..its heaven..and to hear the crashing of waves on the sand..
oh..my blood pressure just lowered...

Looking at 15 feet of snow outside and thinking of beaches..take me there..
Have a great vacation..where ever you feet meets the sand.
Have FUN.


----------



## willturner (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello friends..........

I have planing my summer vacations to travel to Florida.MY theme for traveling Is beach vacations.This is my first trip to Florida so want some help and knowledge which make my trip easy.First of all i want to the beaches at Florida i also want to travel to Orlando also.So please suggest me some beaches where i can enjoy my vacation and also tell me about the tourist attractions at Florida.I am waiting for the response.......

__________________________________________________________
For travel information  visit attractions in bohol  and attractions in penang


----------



## tfezell (Feb 3, 2011)

I love Destin for the Panhandle and Ft. Myers Beach in the southern gulf area.
Both have awesome beachs and great seafood.  Ft. Myers is more laid back than Destin in my opinion.


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 3, 2011)

Transit said:


> Deerfield beach .....



*Deerfield Beach is also my favorite.  Nice beach; beachfront restaurants; fishing pier; easy walk to shops and other restaurat/bars.  I own at a beachfront TS, park my car and walk just about everywhere.

George*


----------



## k20ep3 (Feb 3, 2011)

if you want to stay in miami there is all ways south beach but if you are going to be in the orlando tampa area i would go with sarasota or clearwater


----------



## stelliot (Feb 3, 2011)

My vacation property was on the gulf coast side of Florida through RJG management. It was near Clear Water. That was a nice.


----------



## wcfr1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Caladesi Island, Honeymoon Island and Ft. Desoto Park have all been named best beach in the country by various organizations. 

All are quiet and open. Here in Pinellas County you not only have those choices but many municipal beaches in between. From Indian Rocks, Madeira Beach to Treasure Island you may not find a better vacation option.

With that all said I like Destin's emerald green water also.

You can keep almost everything on the East Coast though.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 8, 2011)

I agree with Lou.  That being said, everyone likes different things (and beaches).

Nancy


----------



## MustangGuy (Feb 17, 2011)

*Fav Beach*

Daytona is awesome, lots to do or not. Drive on beach...pack cooler in car, bring snacks or from vendors on beach. Drive to the Space Center or even Cocoa, etc.
   Miami is a wild place, lots of activity after dark. Tops an option at the beach, etc.  You did mention teen kids?  Just a FYI.


----------



## Mjpierce (Feb 18, 2011)

Anna Maria Island,

It has the beautiful powder white sand beaches like much of the gulf.  More importantly, it has an underdeveloped look- no big neon signs and no buildings allowed over three stories.  A relaxed place.  Also, a restaurant on the beach where you don't even have to put on shoes (Cafe on the Beach).

Also, you can fly directly into SRQ, (Braedenton/Sarasota airport), which is one of the easiest airports in Florida to get in and out of while still having reasonable flight prices.  The car rental lot is awesome if you are used to places like MCO (Orlando).  From the rental desk at the airport we were expecting the usual taking of the shuttle to get in line at another desk, etc...  Nope.  One section of the parking lot, with each car agency having 10 or 15 spots.  "Your car is in spot 5..."  Get in and drive away, and 15 minutes later your at your resort on the beach.
OK, that's a lot about a car rental, but streamlined/simplified travel really adds to my enjoyment of vacation.


----------



## grest (Feb 19, 2011)

chriskre said:


> I like Hollywood beach.
> 
> It's usually calm in mid summer and clear enough to snorkel and see the fish most years.  The Southwest coast tends to be too murky and if you get red tide then it's over for getting in the water.



We enjoy Hollywood Beach as well, and the people who go there seem less la-de-da than some of the other beaches


----------



## Catira (May 31, 2011)

We have decided to try and do one week in Orlando June 2012 and the next week near Siesta Key. What RCI resorts would you all recommend? Thanks


----------



## pwrshift (May 31, 2011)

*Fort Lauderdale*

I don't like fine white beaches of the Gulf cast and prefer the 'sandbox' sand where a little water mixed in makes incredible sand castles for your kids and grandchildren.  Then, being able to walk to your choice of 100+ restaurants is wonderful.  I vote for Fort Lauderdale.

Brian


----------



## tombo (May 31, 2011)

On trip adviser's 2011 best beaches in the world list Panama City beach wins the number 12 spot and it was voted the number one Florida Beach. If you look at this list, Panama City Beach is ranked up there with some spectacular beaches. I love the Gulf Panahandle so I have to say I agree with the trip adviser voters.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/TCBeaches


----------

